# "Takemasa Okuyama"



## Tonnerre1805 (Jun 8, 2018)

Has anyone heard of him? 
(If not, a quick google search will lead you)

I've been a student of his for years on end, but I have currently stopped practicing these past 2-3 years...(how unfortunate) due to lifestyle changes (i.e, work, to say the least).

I was a student of his from when I was 15 up into my mid 20's and like I mentioned above, on and off into my late 20's...

I don't feel like he is "recognized" outside of his immediate organization / world. (how accurate this is, I am unsure)

I have more to say about him and the Karate he teaches, I just wanted to see if anyone else heard about him...

Thank you.


----------



## Tonnerre1805 (Jan 2, 2019)

I guess nobody has heard of him...


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 2, 2019)

What style karate does he teach? Organization?


----------



## kitkatninja (Jan 2, 2019)

Did a quick Google, and it looks like he is/was head of the International Karate Association of Canada...  He sounds like a very impressive person (so I'm not trying to belittle him), however there are alot of impressive people and alot of countries...  While the martial arts world is small, it is still very big...

You say that you have more to say...  In that case, what is he like?


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 2, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> What style karate does he teach? Organization?




He's Shotokan and fairly well known in Europe and Israel.


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Jan 3, 2019)

It's hard to get people to say they know of someone when you give nothing but a name and no real reason for people to answer. I can say that I haven't heard of him, before now, but that's not terribly surprising--he appears to teach Shotokan, and I don't keep up with the Japanese karate folks very much, since I much prefer Okinawan karate. According to his bio, he trained under Kubota, who I do know of, and he is known to be a very knowledgeable and skilled instructor, but how that translates to Takemasa, I have no idea. Why does it matter how many people know of him?


----------

